# Tyton Rotating Head Frame from MetroGrade



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Happy Holidays everyone. I'm sorry if I have been a little absent lately, but I have been working 6 days a week and trying to get ready for the holidays and the family has had that flu that has been going around.

As some of you know, Eric sent me one of his newer frames, the Tyton Rotating Head Slingshot...http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39935-mgg-ergo-tyton-rt-rotating-tips/?hl=tyton. I won't add any more pictures, as I cannot do any better than the beautiful ones from Eric's post.

Tonight, I finally got a chance to try it out. In the hand, the frame feels really good. It's small, but no so small to get lost in the grip. As it came to me, it is set up with some 1845 tubes and a kangaroo pouch ready to send .177 BBs down range, but I would not be afraid to set it up for larger ammo. I would love to say that I hit the can with every shot, or lit a match, or something of that nature, but I can't. No fault of the frame, I just have a love/hate relationship with tubes. I love the way they shoot, but they hate to be accurate for me. I did get a few this in and they tore up the can very well, but not as often as I would like.

As time allows, I'll figure out a way to put my beloved flats on this super cool frame and come back and do a proper shooting video (hopefully I'll have my basement back in order by then).

Eric, my friend, Thank You Very Much!!!!! It was a very generous gift and I love it...I'll love it even more when I get some flats on it :rofl: .

Happy New Year to everyone!!!

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

tell us the truth those tubes put a spankin on you didn't they you are among friends you can be honest :neener:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

bigron said:


> tell us the truth those tubes put a spankin on you didn't they you are among friends you can be honest :neener:


ALL tubes kick my butt. I have tried every tube I could get my hands on except one (and I have some of those to try) but I just cannot get accuracy out of them. That may be why I have such a tough time soft shooting a PFS. I may have to go to the MWST a day early and get some tube shooting lessons from Tag and MJ.

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > tell us the truth those tubes put a spankin on you didn't they you are among friends you can be honest :neener:
> ...


if only dgui were still around that dude is a freakin magician with a tube shooter i sure do miss that old coot


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

You know what? I goofed. Those 1842 tubes are good for bigger ammo. Try it out and kill some cans! Don't twist the pouch


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been doing a lot more with flats lately but going back to my looped 2040s is like going home again 

I know I'm the exception in this case but if I really want to hit something then I'm going with the tubes :thumbsup:

Try the 1842s with 3/8" or 7/16", they'll probably work a lot better.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> You know what? I goofed. Those 1842 tubes are good for bigger ammo. Try it out and kill some cans! Don't twist the pouch


I'll try some other ammo before i take the tubes off. Must....Twist...Pouch...unless I'm going for the long draw. My hand just won't allow any other way.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > You know what? I goofed. Those 1842 tubes are good for bigger ammo. Try it out and kill some cans! Don't twist the pouch
> ...


I found shooting it with a floating anchor snd lean into the sight picture.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

I have the dark Walnut RT coming to me (nice website metro!) and I can't wait... ) But Why no twist? The tips direct the ammo? been using some small shooters and am in that twist swing, but gotta be all about versatility so I'll refrain... Just wondering why? sure Would hate to ding such Pretty forks...


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Think I figured it out its a True through the forks and don't wanna misdirect the bands from they're straight line... Sorry to revive this old thread. But been interested in a way to get more longevity out of bands, Love the top slots but they're hell on rubber or maybe its just me... Anyways Hello to All. And Mr. Wolf, You get to try flats on the rotators?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

diggitydane said:


> Think I figured it out its a True through the forks and don't wanna misdirect the bands from they're straight line... Sorry to revive this old thread. But been interested in a way to get more longevity out of bands, Love the top slots but they're **** on rubber or maybe its just me... Anyways Hello to All. And Mr. Wolf, You get to try flats on the rotators?


Hi diggity. If you like small shooters then you will love anything that Eric has. He puts out some high quality shooters.

I have not put flats on this one yet. I've been lax in my shooting lately and when I do shoot, I've been working on the triple match light. The way this frame is set up right now (with tubes) I struggle with accuracy, plus it's not set up for larger ammo. It's not the frames fault...I just haven't taken the time to really play with it and see what it is capable of. It is very comfortable and fun to shoot..you'll have a blast with yours.

Todd


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Im sure i Will, Can't wait to try it out!... & Triple light?! That will be Some Feat, Good Luck Sir!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

diggitydane said:


> Think I figured it out its a True through the forks and don't wanna misdirect the bands from they're straight line... Sorry to revive this old thread. But been interested in a way to get more longevity out of bands, Love the top slots but they're **** on rubber or maybe its just me... Anyways Hello to All. And Mr. Wolf, You get to try flats on the rotators?


Exactly! The no twist lines up the tubes perfectly and projects it outwards in line.


----------

